# impressive nested bowls



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

I've never done coring myself so maybe I'm overly-easily impressed with it but I HAVE seen it before and I was particularly taken by this set, shot at the woodworking show I was at last weekend. There had to have been VERY little waste between the bowls so I'm thinking the technique was particularly good, plus there must have been some luck involved to not get any cracking when coring the burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2016)

I've seen some pretty impressive cores done by Mike Mahoney...but I'm pretty sure he's done it a couple times to know what to expect and not create a bunch of funnels like I would. I also am pretty sure he's put some kind of custom grind on his and in the process, reduced kerf losses. Sounds like an invitation to screw up a correctly bent knife to me...

BTW...whoever did this one did a fine job.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 8, 2016)

That's way beyond my skill with coring tools. Equally impressive is the fact that they all have to be returned once cored to get rid of the tool marks... That's not easy with thin, wet blanks especially when they're large.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's way beyond my skill with coring tools. Equally impressive is the fact that they all have to be returned once cored to get rid of the tool marks... That's not easy with thin, wet blanks especially when they're large.


Yeah, that's part of what I was impressed by. I'm not even clear on how there is enough there for a re-mount to re-turn.


----------

